# staircase design and the building code



## mvpulsts (Sep 20, 2004)

I have been trying to sketch some ideas for a staircase design in a future second story addition. The best place I have to place the stairs is a little tight and I would have to maximize my rise versus run.

My question is about the building code in Georgia. Am I allowed to build a "ships ladder" style staircase here and be legal? Here is a website with some photos of the general style of staircase.

http://www.afstaircases.com/index2.htm

I can't seem to get the direct link but if you go to the above site and click on "space saver staircase" you will see what im talking about.


Thanks for any help!

Matt


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

Most all areas in Georgia that have inspections follow IRC, which allows for a maximum 7.75" rise. This doesn't look like it would meet code for habitable space, but might work for attic space. The best bet is to ask your local area building/inspection dept. before you build.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Don't be afraid to build a circular staircase or have a metal one build


----------



## mvpulsts (Sep 20, 2004)

Yea, ive been looking at circular stairs all along. Just trying to ft it into the space without taking up too much of my dining room. Im still playing around a bit with layouts and am not absolutely sure of my final finish to finish rise.

I just saw this design and I know it would work in the space I have. Ill be talkng to local inspectors soon about a coupe ideas...

Thanks!


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Circular staircases can look good but be careful to make them large enough, you never know when you will be climbing them on crutches or moving grandma's dresser.
In a home I would find the room for a proper stairway.


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

If anyone here is looking for a stair routing template I have quite a few for sale. I also have them on a web page, it's www NO ADS dot com


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

stairguy, you and your template are getting to be a PITA. Is anyone mod'ing carpentry today?


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

It's too bad that none of you know just how valueable this tool is in the stair building world. I guess if you don't know how to do them, you just don't appretiate the craftsmenship that went into making this template.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Stairguy,

It is indeed, - - a finely crafted template, - - but that's just not the issue here. I'd spell it out for ya', - - but I give you enough credit that you can already 'understand'.

Good luck with it, anyway, - - it does look really valuable for those that would need one.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

I suppose there are better ways to post a good tool without advertising one or posting an add.


----------



## mvpulsts (Sep 20, 2004)

to get back on topic, just a bit at least. The upstairs will have a deck built off the rear of the house with a wide standard rise/run staircase for moving furniture et al..

this would be the regular stair inside the house which will only be used for people moving. just trying to figure out options..

if there is one code correct stair to the second story, can the other be "creative"?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> if there is one code correct stair to the second story, can the other be "creative"?


Well that's a nice try, but I doubt it . Code isn't always for quick exits, such as in a fire, it's more about overall safety. However, you could ask your local AHJ. Just don't be surprised when they say NO.


As for the stairguy....:furious: 



> I guess if you don't know how to do them, you just don't appretiate the craftsmenship that went into making this template.


I guess if you don't know how to do it WITHOUT that template, you shouldn't be cutting/routing stairs in the first place.

We come here to get AWAY from all the  ers that are trying to sell us  that we don't need or want. So please, if anything, put it in the contractors swap..preferably ONCE, and if anyone needs one, they can be proactive with it and call you.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I used to work with an older carpenter who would build a set of stairs and cut all the rebates with a circular saw and couple of chisels, and his work was good.
I dont know what its like over there but here in the UK its very economical to get most kinds of stair made up by a specialist manufacturer. Its just a matter of assembling newels and rails etc on site. Still a fun job though.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

mvpulsts said:


> to get back on topic, just a bit at least. The upstairs will have a deck built off the rear of the house with a wide standard rise/run staircase for moving furniture et al..
> 
> this would be the regular stair inside the house which will only be used for people moving. just trying to figure out options..
> 
> if there is one code correct stair to the second story, can the other be "creative"?



One other time I heard this. But it was a for "storage" not living space. This was a few years ago under the UBC and in a lacks county.


----------



## nailbanger138 (Nov 11, 2005)

actually i had the exact same situation once. the verdict was that as long as there was on code acceptable staircase ( or primary ) the secondary could be "creative". this was in norcal so id think youd be ok there, but check it out first. also the secondary was a spiral, which the homeowner ordered from a catalog. the custom built it to fit and in easy to handle sections. sorry but im not sure what catalog.


----------

